# so should i do it myself or pay?



## carpakacarp (Sep 4, 2008)

i just bought new speakers two new amps and subs..i dont know whether i should pay to have it done for me or do it myself..how easy is doing something like this?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: so should i do it myself or pay? (carpakacarp)*

It is up to you. Have you any experience with installations?
It is not that difficult, and relatively straight forward if you take your time.


----------



## carpakacarp (Sep 4, 2008)

well i dont this is my first car..my bro said he'd help me and he did his car before so he has some..i just dont want to destroy something trying to save some money


----------



## "RON" (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (carpakacarp)*

I think you just answered you own question! 
But audio installs are pretty easy unless your doing something special.


----------



## carpakacarp (Sep 4, 2008)

the only thing i need is a hole through my firewall i think..i have the owners manual for the care so i should be able to find how to take stuff out


----------



## elrich_d (Aug 6, 2008)

go online and lookit up. very easy thing to do. to get the wire through the firewall, look at the gourmet behind the exhaust manifold to the right. 
look at the boost gauge install and it shows where the hole is. if you need any other help, pm me


----------



## carpakacarp (Sep 4, 2008)

is this the method that requires removing the wiper setup?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (carpakacarp)*

nope, just push out a grommet and you have a hole into the area above the gas pedal


----------



## carpakacarp (Sep 4, 2008)

where at exactly..through the engine compartment?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (carpakacarp)*

Yeah, look to the left of the master cylinder, and slightly below it.


----------



## elrich_d (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (carpakacarp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carpakacarp* »_where at exactly..through the engine compartment?

go and look at the boost gauge install like i said before instead of asking the same question again.
http://www.ottawa-vdubbing.com...39070
you can see him point at the gourmet and then a close up of it in that DIY.


----------



## carpakacarp (Sep 4, 2008)

well half of the posts are for engines that dont look the same


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (carpakacarp)*

second and third last pictures are all you need


----------



## carpakacarp (Sep 4, 2008)

where at exactly..through the engine compartment?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (carpakacarp)*


----------



## Josein06GLI (Jun 29, 2008)

firewall man, if u need another/bigger hole use a drill to make tha hole


----------



## ABA Jetta II (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: (Josein06GLI)*

Do you know how to...
Hook up a speaker?
connect a power wire to a battery?
run a wire to a ground?
.. if so, you can probably hook up a stereo, only thing left is rca cables and remote wire, which like said before, is pretty straight forward, look online for tutorials to guide you if needed. Its not as hard as you may think, its really easy actually, just time consuming at times(running wire ect. under trim peices.)


----------



## blazerpounds (Mar 19, 2008)

dont do it if you dont know what youre doing, have the right tools, connectors, help... youre gonna screw up that poor car and we're all gonna laugh at you.


----------

